# MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: Round Two - UFC 79: NEMESIS



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WELCOME BACK bitchez and gentlemen! 

*CONGRATS IF YOU SURVIVED THE HELLACIOUS ROUND ONE!* 

This is the SECOND round, of the newly re-christened *MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: SEASON ONE*. Yes, we are back in full effect. Like before, below is a rundown of how the competition works, and prizes that are being awarded at the very end of this bad boy:

*THE RUNDOWN*​
a.) First event, I will assign one fight for you guys to pick the winner of. Everyone who picks correctly, moves on. You pick incorrectly, you're done-zo. That's how it goes for each round.

b.) From every event on though, the numbers of fights to pick will increase, as the users remaining will dwindle. 

c.) Now, there was a little bit of confusion with the last event under murray's title...so I wanna clarify it now, so we won't have any questions about it later. When we get down to a much smaller amount of remaining users, of the fights I assign...say 3 or 4, maybe the whole main card - you will have to pick EVERY fight winner correctly (ex: if were down to say 6 people, and I assign 4 fights to pick - and 3 people get them all, we'll move into the next round with those 3). Now, once we're down VERY low, and I assign the fights, the picks come in, and NO ONE gets them all, then nobody is victorious, and we'll move to the next event - with those same users able to keep competing.

d.) Any other questions you may have, just PM me. I'll do my best to get back 'atcha.

---

*PRIZES*​
1. *$3,000,000,000 vBookie Points* - No explanation really needed. Points to bet with.

2. *Custom UFC Entrance Music CD* - A CD with a bunch of custom UFC entrance tracks (including: Arlovski, Sakara, Vera, Rampage, Guillard, Stevenson, Huerta, Gonzaga, Taylor, Shogun, Nogueira, Pulver, Serra, Gono, GSP & Cro Cop)

3. *Custom Made UFC DVD* - Any UFC event from UFC 45-now with NOTHING edited. The EXACT PPV simulcast straight to DVD! Not like the UFC marketed DVD's with everything missing! Pre-fight hype, entrances, post-fight interviews, EVERYTHING is there!

4. *Large Affliction T-Shirt* - Large is only size available, sorry! That's the only size that came in my overstock box! Style of shirt will be chosen by me...if you pick this, it will more than likely be one of the following: Xtreme Couture, Liddell, or Rampage version.

5. *Free Paid Lifetime Membership To MMA Forum* - If by chance our GP winner is un-subscribed...they could also pick this prize. Ask any paid member to the site, it's worth it!

---​
Now that I've gotten that out of the way, here we go with our second event. Once again, these are very interesting fights, and I think it will dwindle the competition BIG TIME, just like we witnessed in Round One! 

*Eliminated In Round One*​
1. *wafb*
2. *Sterling*
3. Uchaaa
4. Rated
5. The Legend
6. davidm724
7. *massage__dancer*
8. *kds13*
9. Aaronyman
10. Stratisfear
11. *Damone*
12. raymardo
13. bbjd7
14. MetalMunkey
15. davelewis2k6
16. *jdun11*
17. *Halebop*
18. BWoods
19. benn
20. cdnbaron
21. KenFl07
22. *6sidedlie*
23. Shamrock-Ortiz
24. *screenamesuck*
25. *GMW*
26. *Flak*
27. Arlovski_Fan
28. **BIG JON**
29. wukkadb
30. Haplo913
31. Biowza
32. *Iron Daisy06*
33. hitmachine44
34. *Ramzee*
35. *toddums*
36. funkymunky
37. *e-thug*
38. *Braveheart*
39. DanTheJu
40. DaddyThunda
41. TheGreg
42. *WARHERO*

---

To all those remaining: are you sure you got the right picks? Positive?

Yeah...we'll f-ckin' see, now won't we!?

HERE WE GO! In the words of the LEGENDARY "Big" John McCarthy: "LET'S GET IT ON!"

---

*ROUND TWO*










*UFC 79: NEMESIS*
Date: 12/29/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)

Fight You Guys Are Picking:

1. *Georges "RUSH" St-Pierre* vs. *Matt Hughes*

2. *"The Iceman" Chuck Liddell* vs. *Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva*

---​
1. *Chrisl972* - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

2. *brownpimp88* - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

3. mattandbenny - Matt Hughes, Wanderlei Silva

4. Ebc_Kyle - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

5. Liddellianenko - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

6. yorT - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

7. *UFCFAN33* - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

8. *CopperShark* - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

9. *Wawaweewa* - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

10. *royalking87* - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

11. *Rambler14* - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

12. *robb2140* - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

13. *IcemanCometh* - Matt Hughes, Wanderlei Silva

14. Cochise - Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell

15. MMAmatt - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

16. Split - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

17. Captain_Austral - *Eliminated*

18. *anton* - Georges St-Pierre, Wanderlei Silva

---​
Remember, you need BOTH picks correct to move on! One, and DONE!

Your picks are due *Saturday, December 29th, at 5:00 pm CT*. If you fail to get your picks in, you'll automatically be eliminated. Don't say I didn't tell you so. I don't think we'll have that issue with any of you guys, but just a friendly heads up!

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Wow.. 42 poor souls didn't believe in the ability of the Mexican eh? Oh well.. 

Next time Myself and Rambo pick the same guy, take it as a sign. 

I'll take the Iceman and Rush, Homie.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I hate this sht man, I always miss this whenit starts...


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Liddell and Rush


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

sorry to intrude but I wish I could have bet on this one! Why did I chose guida, then go to heurta and then LAST SECOND before topic closed go for guida again *cries*


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

rush and chuck bu i migh change he chuck choice


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Next time Myself and Rambo pick the same guy, take it as a sign.


Hey man, I was the first to pick Huerta.:thumb02: lol, just kidding around

But, today I'm going with the majority, Chucky and Rush.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Next time Myself and Rambo pick the same guy, take it as a sign.


Word. 

But I'm tempted to go Rush/Silva this time. Haven't quite decided yet.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going Rush/Wand.

If you are smart, you'd trust me.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> I am going Rush/Wand.
> 
> If you are smart, you'd trust me.


 Yeah, I might do it, I have a feeling that Silva will win, but I want Liddell to knock him out SO bad.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Gimme Rush and Liddell. I'm pretty confident in my boy gsp steamrolling Hughes again. But Liddell/Wandy .. man, two years ago I would've had no anxiety over this whatsoever, Wandy is tailormade for a Liddell KO. But after his last two fights .. ergghh. I got butterflies. I'm stickin with him though. War Iceman!


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

St.Pierre and Silva for the win!


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, I was so happy watchin Guida pound Heurta and then just when I thought I was moving on in the Survival Grand Prix....KNEE TO THE FACE! I have never yelled at my t.v so much in my life


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, I was so happy watchin Guida pound Heurta and then just when I thought I was moving on in the Survival Grand Prix....KNEE TO THE FACE! I have never yelled at my t.v so much in my life


even though I had guida to win it wasn't only a knee to a face that lead to him losing. I also hope your not insinuating it was luck?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

GSP and Wanderlei.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

The Iceman will hit one of his backpeddling KO's on Decemeber 29th. Don't you forget it. 

*WAR CHUCK LIDDELL​*


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm also considering being the only person to pick Hughes and take my chances. :thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Going with GSP and Wandy


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I'm also considering being the only person to pick Hughes and take my chances. :thumb02:


I kinda feel ya. I think GSP v. Hughes is a lot closer then people realize..


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Man a lot of people pick clay... and no one is picking matt


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have to put some thought into this one. My heart is telling me GSP and Liddell, but I have to make sure that my head says the same thing!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Matt Hughes + Wanderlei Silva


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP + Wandy


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Rush and Chuck:thumbsup:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i think im gonna change from chuck to silva


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

After tons of thought on this one, I feel that my heart was correct and I'll take GSP and Liddell. I would explain, but I want to win.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

My guts are telling me to go with Hughes and Liddell, but my head and heart are telling me to go with GSP/Silva.. what to do ? :dunno:

I really feel an upset for GSP/Hughes, mainly because GSP took it on short notice. For hughes, it doesnt change much,because training standup wouldnt make him suddenly incredibly great.

But my head is telling me GSP is the better fighter, younger, in better shape, more well rounded etc, not to mention his last performance really showed he recovered from that upset on Serra.

And well, i'm a GSP nuthugger.

As for Liddell/Silva, i feel Liddell will win, but my head is telling me the momemtum should be on Silva. and my heart tells me Silva = Pride and Liddell = UFC, so since Pride > UFC, Silva > Liddell.

I havent made my pick yet :laugh:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Give me Hughes and Silva.
I reserve the right to change my mind before the fight.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i'll go with the underdog choice..

Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell


If i'm right, i win! :thumb02:

But i might change this, not sure


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Of course I'm eliminated in the first round again lol. Good luck to those that made it.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Georges St-Pierre, Chuck Liddell


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm changing to GSP and Silva.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

50 /50 liddel - Silva eh? 

its gonna be a toight one!!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

After seeing some interviews on GSP, i gotta go with him. I thought he would not be ready in time, but he looks more then ready.

And by seeing Silva on how he trains and who he trains with, and Chuck just being old Chuck, i gotta go with Silva.

So i change 360, to

GSP and Silva


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I gotta go with Hughes/Silva


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

You know what I noticed? If Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell win...then no one wins.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Cochise said:


> You know what I noticed? If Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell win...then no one wins.


What would happen then?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

yorT said:


> What would happen then?


Everyone will advance as if this didn't happen.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Everyone will advance as if this didn't happen.


Correct.

If we were using the old rules, anybody that selected 1 of the 2 correct would advance.

But under the new rules, if no people get 100% correct, it's a do-over? Right TB?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Correct.
> 
> If we were using the old rules, anybody that selected 1 of the 2 correct would advance.
> 
> But under the new rules, if no people get 100% correct, it's a do-over? Right TB?


If Matt Hughes & Chuck Liddell win tonight, no one will advance...and our competition will move on.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright boys,

The deadline for getting your picks in has passed! Captain_Austral failed to submit his choices, so he's donzo.

To everyone else though, good luck tonight!


----------

